# Bestimmte Art der Domainweiterleitung



## fruchtgummi (19. Mai 2009)

Hi alle,

ich weiß nicht, wie man diese Art der Weiterleitung nennt, deswegen konnte ich nicht dananch suchen. Und ich weiß nicht, ob das überhaupt einfach geht, wie ich mir das vorstelle.

Ich habe eine Website noch mit den ganzen Inhalten im Netz, z.B. http://www.websiteA.de. Wenn jemand direkt auf http://www.websiteA.de kommt, wird auf http://www.websiteB.de weitergeleitet.

Aber: wenn jemand auf http://www.websiteA.de/kalender gerät, wird er auf http://www.websiteB.de/kalender weitergeleitet. Da bekommt man aber den berühmten 403 Fehler, weil der Ordner nicht existiert.

Wie kann das machn, dass bei Aufruf von einem Unterverzeichnis von websiteA immer nur auf das Hauptverzeichnis von websiteB weitergeleitet wird? Da ich viele Ordner auf websiteA habe, möchte ich vermeiden, bei allen ein htaccess einfügen zu müssen. Gibt es eine Lösung?

Fruchtige Grüße


----------



## PowerCheat (21. Mai 2009)

Auf webseiteA machste im Root verzeichnis:


```
RewriteEngine on 
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://www.webseiteb.de/ [R=301,L]
```

Denke das sollte alles erledigen!


----------

